# The Ubuntu Forum Community > Ubuntu Specialised Support > Ubuntu Development Version > [SOLVED] Ubuntu 14.10 no GUI or term login

## eusonlito

I have updated yesterday my Ubuntu 14.10 installation with apt-get dist-upgrade.

I was working all afternoon and after that I have rebooted computer. Once done it, lightdm doesn't starts (only gnome logo) and I can not view any of Ctrl + Shift + [1-6] terminals (cursor is blinking).

I have read a lot of posts with no success:

nividia/intel conflicts (I have a laptop with an Intel graphic card)I have enabled nomodeset and tried all this options My computer boots to a black screen, what options do I have to fix it? and some of Graphics Resolution- Upgrade /Blank Screen after reboot.I have repaired grubI can load recovery/livecd/windows and mount partitions and network without problemI have all packages and system updated

Here my logs. X11 not shows any error or problem, is loading all needed drivers without problem.

How can I raise the level of debug?

Best regards.
Lito.

----------


## coffeecat

Ubuntu 14.10.

_Thread moved to Ubuntu Development Version._

@eusonlito, is this your main system or are you testing the development version? The development cycle is still at such an early stage for 14.10 that it would be unwise to use it for your main working system.

----------


## zika

Anything to do with http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2226708 ...? (Even possible merge...  :Wink: )

----------


## eusonlito

> Anything to do with http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2226708 ...? (Even possible merge... )


Ok, thanks!!! this post http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.p...3#post13036073 solved my problem  :Smile: 

Thanks again  :Smile:

----------


## eusonlito

> Ubuntu 14.10.
> 
> _Thread moved to Ubuntu Development Version._
> 
> @eusonlito, is this your main system or are you testing the development version? The development cycle is still at such an early stage for 14.10 that it would be unwise to use it for your main working system.


This is my main system in my laptop and main pc, I'm developer and I like to test and check bugs ASAP.

I have no problems to have down my computer some hours if I can learn as solve this problems  :Smile: 

Best regards,
Lito.

----------


## zika

> This is my main system in my laptop and main pc, I'm developer and I like to test and check bugs ASAP.
> 
> I have no problems to have down my computer some hours if I can learn as solve this problems 
> 
> Best regards,
> Lito.


I also do find it as only way to test anything to use it as it should be used and be prepared... Nice to see I'm not alone...  :Wink: 
Almost everything I've learned (if I've learned anything at all) came just from knowledge/endurance/patience-testing situations in Testing...  :Wink:

----------


## coffeecat

> This is my main system in my laptop and main pc, I'm developer and I like to test and check bugs ASAP.
> 
> I have no problems to have down my computer some hours if I can learn as solve this problems 
> 
> Best regards,
> Lito.


Thanks for confirming. We occasionally get users who install the latest dev version even in the early stages and then wonder why it breaks. I just wanted to be sure because my advice to such people would be to re-install with a supported version. But it sounds as though you are enjoying yourself just fine.  :Smile:  

Good luck with that!

----------


## grahammechanical

I caught this bug yesterday on the 14.10 install I use most of the time. It tempted me to the point that I now have grub rescue "unknown file system" for that partition. It has also well and truly borked the daily images. I thought that I would re-install the latest daily without formatting the partition to see If I could recover the installation. It does not have any critical data.

The image of 28th would only get to the live session by enter x 2 + TRY but neither of the two install 14.10 icons would launch ubiquity. Nether would enter x 2 + Install.

The image of 29th does not even get that far. The purple splash screen with the dots comes up but at the point when we should get either a live session or a background with the install dialog (ubiquity) all we get is a blackscreen. The F6 nomodeset does not improve things. I have other installs but update-grub does not detect this partition. So, I cannot boot into to it with recovery mode.

Never say the development release has become boring.  :Wink:  I might try adding init=/lib/systemd/systemd to the live session boot parameters. Just for a laugh.

EDIT: Well that worked after a fashion. I changed



```
quiet splash --
```

for 



```
quiet splash -- init=/lib/systemd/systemd
```

and with either TRY or Install selected I got to a login screen. The username was Username and I pressed enter and got to a live session but the two "install Ubuntu 14.01" icons did not launch Ubiquity. The next time I tried this at the login screen after pressing Enter I was requested a password. User = ubuntu, password = ubuntu does not work. Nor does anything else that I can imagine. This is now starting to feel like hard work.

----------

